# Maschine software-how do i install the browser preview feature?



## dathyr1 (Nov 17, 2017)

Hello,

I know this is not a Kontakt item, but have no idea where to place this topic so I put it in with another software that uses Native Access.

I brought up Native Access and it first updated Native Access.

Then I just updated the Maschine software with the 2 latest updates and when I first bring up Maschine software it says if you want the "Browser preview" go to Native Access. I did and could not find anything pertaining to "Browser preview" for Maschine software. I checked the install, uninstalled, and update sections. That is the only three sections I could see to access within Native Access.

I don't see anything else tagged for Maschine in the three sections. Anybody have any ideas where to look in Native Access to get this feature installed?

thank you,
Dave


----------



## dathyr1 (Nov 17, 2017)

Reading online, Seems there are issues about obtaining this "Browser Preview" feature. I need to check what version of Maschine software I just updated to today-(I will edit this post when I check the software). And I only have the Maschine Studio for hardware. Not sure if you can only get this if I had the new MK2 or Mk3 items, which I don't.

As long as the samples load and work in Maschine, If I ever get the Browser preview, it will be just a plus item to use. 

take care,
Dave


----------



## Spip (Nov 17, 2017)

I didn't install it yet but I've received a mail with these instructions and a code. I also own Maschine Studio. Did you receive it ?

"To enable this feature, update your software to the latest version via Native Access, add the serial number below, and then download the Native Browser Preview Library from the Not Installed tab"

Hope this helps.


----------



## StillLife (Nov 17, 2017)

The preview function works on all Maschines (and all KK keyboards). You have to upgrade to the latest version of Maschine via Native Access (I think it is 2.6 or 2.7 - not at my PC at the moment). You also need to install the previews via Native Access, you got a mail from N.I. explaining that. 
I have the Jam and the new KK MK2 - installation of previews went flawlessly. Very neat feature.


----------



## dathyr1 (Nov 17, 2017)

I will have to check my emails from NI again to see if I got that email both of you are talking about.
I probably thought it was advertising for products and didn't read it that well.
Yes, I think my latest update installed today for Maschine is 2.6xxx. My previous version did not refer to the "Browser preview" on startup.

thanks for that info,
Dave

Edited: Ahha- I just found the email you are talking about, just need to read through instructions and it does have a code to be entered. Thanks again.

11-19-17 Registered the code in Native Access, now waiting for them to give me the files to download.


----------

